# Bootloader: Funktioniert nicht richtig



## domae (28. September 2004)

hi leuts... 

Ich habe in meinem Bootloader einen Fehler, glaube ich. Denn er funktioniert nicht richtig. Ich nehme an das ich irgenwo einen Denkfehler mit den Sektoren, FAT-Entrys oder irgenwas so in der Art gemacht habe. Beim combilieren kommt auf jeden Fall kein Fehler. 

Könnte jemand ihn schnell bei seinem Kernel testen oder schauen ob da gerade ein Fehler ins Auge sticht. Wäre seeeehhhr dankbar. 

Der Bootloader wäre hier: http://www.domae.ch/downloads/boot.asm 

Vielen dank!


----------



## stephsto (8. Oktober 2004)

Leider bin ich nicht genug Profi um dir zu Helfen aber such mal bei   nach Lowlevel das Magazin und geh in das Forum. Die schreiben den ganzen Tag Bootloader.


----------

